
Who Will Own Your Data If the Tech Bubble Bursts? - andyfleming
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/what-happens-to-your-data-if-the-tech-bubble-bursts/482622/?single_page=true
======
andyfleming
If there isn't already, there really should be some legal protections in place
for a situation where user data is involved.

------
teaneedz
This is a question anyone with a Yahoo! account should be asking.

